# NT/Server 4 - Installing NIC Driver Problem



## brookdale (Jul 9, 2001)

I have a failing BDC and I need to get this going ASAP. I had to scrounge up the best hardware I have available to me to build a new BDC. I need to rebuild it with the same OS that is currently on line.

Hardware: Gateway Pro FED 933M, PIII, 500mb RAM, 40gb hd, and a 3c905c-TX NIC card.
SW: Windows NT Server 4 Install CD

Problem: The install goes well until I get to the installation of the NIC driver. When I select to search for the NIC adapter, it specifies that 'An adapter was not found.' So I select from List...since the list does not include the 3c905c-tx, I choose the closest one (3Com Fast Etherlink XL Adapter 3c905). When I click Next, it guides me thru a few more steps and eventually states 'Network card is not present in the system'. If I choose 'Have Disk', I insert the CD or diskette with the correct driver I need, I specify the correct path, and get 'Setup cannot find OEMSETUP.INF or OEMSETNT.INF'. The CD and diskette both have the oemsetup files that it needs. The setup will not complete unless it sees a domain. I can't go any further. If I could finish the setup and deal with the NIC driver install afterwards, that might work but can't go any further. I swapped the NIC card with the same type to make sure that it wasn't a faulty NIC card but that didn't work. At first I thought the diskette drive wasn't working because the floppy drive's LED never lights when I point the setup to it. So I replaced that. If I take out the OS install cd and insert the driver CD, it states that the correct path needs to be entered. I do that, and still no luck.

If you have any knowledge about this particular issue, please help me out, any suggestions are welcome!
Thanks in advanced!


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I feel your pain. Been to long with working on NT4.
Just wondering when the place you work for is going to join us in the new Millenium? 

Maybe you could try downloading the drivers again from 3com's website and put them on a floppy.
http://support.3com.com/infodeli/tools/nic/3c900.htm


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Check the BIOS and make sure the *Plug and Play OS* setting is set to NO. May be worded differently, but it has to be set so the BIOS assigns resources, as NT won't. If the BIOS doesn't assign resources NT won't see the device. Neither will the 3Com DOS Configuration and Diagnostics program.

Don't know why it can't see the OEMSETUP file, though it does sound like the floppy disk might not be working. It should light up and spin the disk at least when you specify it as the path. Make sure the floppy disk is enabled in the BIOS and hasn't been set as drive B:


----------



## brookdale (Jul 9, 2001)

Thanks Squashman, but this is the exact site I got the drivers from. I extracted the files to CD and floppy and the setup doesn't see neither.

TheOutcaste: I looked for the PlugNPlay option in the BIOS setup and there's no such option. The floppy drive is set to use drive A:\.. These were good points but still a no-go.

I'm still stumped! Anyone else can help, pls do!
Thanks


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Odd, even without a NIC in the system it should still find the driver on the disk.

If you extract the files directly to a blank formatted floppy using the command *3c90x1 A:* from a command line, the *OEMSETUP.INF* file should be right in the root directory of the floppy.

I just tried installing NT 4.0 SP1 into a Virtual Machine with the VM set for no adapter. It was unable to find one a network adapter as expected, but I had no trouble selecting the 3com driver from the floppy or a CD-ROM.
Clicked *Select from list*
Click *Have Disk*
Pointed to *A:*
It displayed the *3Com Etherlink PCI NIC*
Created an ISO image, and got the same result using *D:*

When it got to the point of installing it though, it said the adapter wasn't present. I was able to continue up to the point where it has to contact the PDC.

If you can see the *oemsetup.inf* file in the root of the floppy or CD, then on the new system it could be the floppy drive is not working, or the CD-ROM is not at the letter you expect.

If there is no Plug n Play option in the BIOS, you may have to manually configure an IRQ for the slot the NIC is in. The BIOS should have a PCI Configuration section that will allow you to specify resources for each slot.

The 3Com Knowledgebase has an article with steps for setting an IRQ for different BIOS manufacturers
Go to the 3Com Knowledgebase and search on *Any PCI NIC - AMI BIOS - How to assign an IRQ to the NIC* if this link does take you there directly.

You can then boot to DOS and run the 3Com Configuration and Diagnostics program (3C90XCFG.EXE) from Disk 2 to see if the NIC can be seen.


----------



## brookdale (Jul 9, 2001)

TheOutcaste Thank you! Your information was helpful!

Once you assured me that the setup was suppose to access the floppy or CD-ROM drive, I knew that's where the problem was. There has to be an incompatibility issue between the NT Server CD setup and the GW 933 PC because it would not access the files on niether of the two drives (although the CD-ROM drive was just fine when starting the setup).

I had to boot up with a bootable floppy disk to the DOS partition on the c:\ drive. I copied the driver files from A:\ to
C:\3Com. Restarted the server and pointed to it to c:\3Com. The rest is history. Although I can't understand why the NT Server setup doesn't respond when I point it to the floppy drive (a or cd-rom drive (in my case, it's H, I was not able to install drivers that way. My BDC is well on its way to its new home shortly!

thanks again! case closed!


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

You're Welcome!

Definitely an odd issue, glad I could help you find a work-around for it.

If your issue has been resolved you (and ONLY you) can mark this thread Solved by using the Mark Solved button at the Top Left of this thread (above the first post) 










Jerry


----------

